# Stocking Tank help?



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey everyone!

So right now I have a heated and Filtered ten gallon tank with 6 neon tetras, I was hoping that some time this month I could put different types of fish in it with them, but I'm not sure on which type of fish to buy. What fish would you recommend to add with my tetras? I prefer peaceful yet fish with personality and beauty. Any suggestions are MUCH appreciated (if possible could you maybe include the price of the fish you suggest and maybe where to buy it?)
ALSO, my sister would like to know the average lifespan of these fish you suggest. 


THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ehh...for a 10 gallon with neons? You're tight on what you can add. Preferably add more neons. But I don't suggest more fish really, as you'd need 3-4+ for most compatible fish and you'd be pushing the limit!

You could have shrimp in there as they are low bioload, other than that I have no suggestions sorry


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

You could do six Pygmy Cories. Depends one your water hardness and pH though, also you have to have sand as your substrate. Since Neon Tetras are commercially bred in huge numbers they can adapt very easily, but Pygmy Cories are more sensitive. 

Other than that I guess you could do some shrimps (ghost shrimps or red cherry shrimps, I prefer RCS), maybe a snail (preferably a Nerite snail, great algae eater if you have any and can't reproduce in freshwater). Or one Betta (male or female). If you choose to add one Betta, shrimps, or a snail I would suggest increasing the number of Neons to 10, they're shoaling fish and the more the merrier.

If you choose to add more fish (bumping the numbers of Tetras, or adding Pygmy Cories), you'll need to upgrade your filter as well, a 20 gallon filter will boost your filtration capacity.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ig you are going to have 10 neons with a betta... I defintiely do not recommend just adding a bigger filter. They need room - as they are super active and this can severely stress out a betta.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Ig you are going to have 10 neons with a betta... I defintiely do not recommend just adding a bigger filter. They need room - as they are super active and this can severely stress out a betta.


Actually Neon Tetras can be housed safely and thrive in a tank that's only 11 gallons (base footprint of 18" x 12", while a standard 10 gallon's base footprint is 20" x 10", there's only a slight difference), see here. With that being said, yes when it comes to Bettas skittish and active fish may stress out your Betta, but then again it depends on the Betta itself, my Plakat boy had no issues with the Rummynose Tetras and they're an active bunch, along with being a tight schooling fish, I saw no problems.

Also bumping up numbers reduces the chance for fin nipping, six is the minimum but preferably groups of ten and up is the best. Upgrading the filter will help tremendously, or if you can't upgrade your filter (and I'm assuming this is a three stage filter like AquaClear filters), you can cut the sponge in half and remove the activated carbon, and put in more biological filtration, this will also have the same effect as upgrading to a 20 gallon filter.


----------

